# exercise...how much



## crombie (Aug 18, 2008)

how much does everyone exercise there GSD?...i know everyones schedules are different...just want to know what others are doing or exercising techniques....my exercise...i walk both of my GSD every morning about a mile...at night my wife jogs with them around the neighborhood getting alittle over a mile....we always take different paths and roads to keep it interesting and keep things new.....about twice a week we take them to the park and let them run around and play games and train for about an hour....depending on the weather...it has been hot here in florida lately....would like to know other's routines and see what people do with this wonderful species....thanks for looking....


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

With our oldest gsd, we started running him when he turned about 1 and a half, and we started out running just one mile, but then he built up such a strong cardio, and wasn't getting tired so before we knew it we were running three miles every morning, doing his training (which wasn't as strong as it should have been looking back now) and ball time through out the day, and then walking another 1-2 miles at night, but that was him. He is a high energy dog, loves to work!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Depends on the temp, I play fetch and other games until they start bobbling the ball and the tongue is long


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As much as they can take or want! Some of our GSD's don't seem to need as much exercise as others. And it's always less as they grow older.

Hiking, swimming, chuckit..... agility!!!

Some good ideas here click this link...


----------



## crombie (Aug 18, 2008)

i think it is neat to see what other people do with this breed....thanks for the replies


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I think what tires them out the most is searching for stuff on the playground or woods. don't know why, they totaly flop when we get home


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If you can add swimming for a walk do it. I doubt anyone can give their dog to much exercise.


----------

